# Presidential motercade



## a_majoor (18 Feb 2009)

Check out the insane "gunship" SUV featured in the motorcade:

http://www.stephentaylor.ca/2009/02/obama-motorcade-arrives-in-ottawa/


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Feb 2009)

So I take it by the "big-black suv" article that if a NDP member (god forbid) is ever some how by fluke elected to PM the limo will be replaced by a prius, and the RCMP detail will be put on Segways or in smart cars? ;D


----------

